# Общедоступные форумы > Продается. >  Ведём запись на щенков ВЕО, Латвия, Рига, рожд.30.09.11г.

## TATA18.02.

Ведём запись на щенков. 
Есть возможность зарезервировать щенка. 
Цена на щенков будет озвучена после актировки помёта. 
ТОЛЬКО В ОТВЕТСТВЕННЫЕ РУКИ. 

Дата рождения - 30. 09. 2011
В помёте 8 щенков -
3 чёрные, 2 чёрно-подпалые девочки и 3 чёрных мальчика



Отец
Северная Застава Князь Великий (РКФ) 
(Санроз Лаэрс Интрига (РКФ)х Хилтон де Лютвинс(РКФ))
- 3 х Чемпион Латвии
- 1 х САСИБ
- Кандидат в Чемпионы Латвии - 15 раз (15xCAC)
- Лучший представитель пароды - 6 раз (6xBOB)
- Лучшая собака выставки (Best In Show) - 1-ое место 
- Лучшая собака выставки (Best In Show) -2 х 2-ое место 
- Лучшая собака выставки (Best In Show) -2 х 5-ое место 
- Лучший Юниор 
- Кандидат в Юные Чемпионы Латвии 
- Лучший юниор выставки - 5 место
Обхват пясти: 13 см
Рост: 69 см


ОКД - I степень




Мать
Riola Ton Heart Line 
(Элтон Крис (РКФ) х Mia Lion Heart (ЛКА))
Отлично, САС

----------


## TATA18.02.

Деткам на фото 23 дня (23/10/2011)


*мальчик* - зелёная ниточка (самый шустрый, бежит к еде первый)

  

*мальчик* - берюзовая ниточка

----------


## TATA18.02.

*мальчик* - салатовая ниточка

 

*девочка* - красная ниточка

----------


## TATA18.02.

*девочка* - розовая ниточка

  

*девочка* - фиолетовая ниточка

----------


## TATA18.02.

*девочка* - оранжевая ниточка

 

*девочка* - светло розовая ниточка

----------


## Tatjana

Уважаемый заводчик!
На этом форуме реклама пометам только для немецких овчарок* рабочего разведения*, поэтому прошу вас удалить свои посты.

В настоящее время идёт постоянно подмена понятий и выставочные достижения никак не характеризуют рабочие качества родителей.

Приношу свои извинения.

----------

